# Where to start



## danreid27 (Dec 30, 2018)

PSE Snake Recurve Bow at 20# Draw is an easy start Get 3 feather-fletched arrows & shoot "off the shelf".
U don't even need a shooting tab either. That's what I'd do..


----------



## danreid27 (Dec 30, 2018)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/arc-rolan-snake-60-recurve-bow-black.html


----------



## jgoodman1082 (Sep 4, 2019)

Well welcome back! I would try every combination of bow you can think of. Most archery shops now can allow you to do that and decide what you truly enjoy. My teenager has me wanting to compete again and I have been enjoying getting back into it again.. Good luck, excellent knowledge base on this site...


----------



## Vanngan (Sep 16, 2019)

I don't know how to help you


----------



## Clarkson (Oct 8, 2019)

Watch more youtube video and you can do it!


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

Welcome to archerytalk...78 I as well had to overcome an debilitating illness and had to start over. I find archery and bowhunting much more rewarding now. So pick it up and start shooting


----------



## Kat1eDownes (Nov 4, 2019)

Thanks to everyone for help!


----------

